

What's the hidden secret of the review for ASIN B0069IY63Y? - pdknsk
http://www.amazon.com/robots.txt

======
andyjohnson0
I don't get it. The link points to www.amazon.com/robots.txt.

~~~
wimplash
if you look in the file you'll see a Disallow entry for /product-
reviews/B0069IY63Y.

------
wimplash
honeypot entry to ensure that crawlers are complying with robots.txt?

